# Wearing a Helmet.



## skijay (Jan 2, 2006)

I wore my helmet for the first time today. It is actually quite comfortable.  

On cold days, what do you wear under the helmet?


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 2, 2006)

nothing my helmit doesnt ever get that cold.

Don't let that helmit get to your ego.  You still can break your leg, although it doesn't suck as much as dieing.  Just keep that in mind, everyone gets a little reckless at first, you can't help it.


----------



## awf170 (Jan 2, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> Don't let that helmit get to your ego.  You still can break your leg, although it doesn't suck as much as dieing.  Just keep that in mind, everyone gets a little reckless at first, you can't help it.



Kind of like a beacon in the backcountry. Neither decrease you chances of getting into an accident, they just make your chances of living better...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 2, 2006)

skijay said:
			
		

> I wore my helmet for the first time today. It is actually quite comfortable.
> 
> On cold days, what do you wear under the helmet?


i have the giro9 which is a very light weight helmeted that doesn't provide full coverage.  on cold days, i wear a hat and neck warmer and stay out of the woods.  there are liners you can wear under the helmet.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 3, 2006)

skijay said:
			
		

> ...On cold days, what do you wear under the helmet?


I wear a Seirus Thermax Skull Liner Cap, go to Campmor.com Item Number: 47763 or any outdoor shop...works well and when its time to take off it slips into any pocket without taking any space...


----------



## RossiSkier (Jan 3, 2006)

When it's really cold, I'll wear a head sock so my ear lobes aren't exposed.  When it's really really cold, I wear my combo-clava.  Most times the helmut is warm enough.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a Giro 9 too. I wear a very thin polypropylene balaclava I've had for years, long before I had a ski helmet or even skied... There are hoods to be worn under helmets avaliable.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I have a Giro 9 too. I wear a very thin polypropylene balaclava I've had for years, long before I had a ski helmet or even skied... There are hoods to be worn under helmets avaliable.


I have one of those thin balaclava things too, but I don't think I've had to use it in the last two years I've been wearing a helmet.  My helmet is a full coverage one, and is plenty warm.  I skied the first few days of my season with the vents open by accident and hardly even noticed....


----------



## Chris_skis (Jan 3, 2006)

I also have a Giro 9.  On coolish days, I will wear a skull cap.  On colder days, I have a couple of compo clava.  They saved me a couple of times on the slow Smuggs chairs.


----------



## YardSaleDad (Jan 3, 2006)

I have never needed anything more than my Giro 9, goggles and a neck gator.  Maybe since I am follically challenged, the direct skull contact lets the snug fitting hemlet insulate better


----------



## Terry (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a giro 9 also, and have never had to wear anything under it. Always plenty warm. On really cold days, I will wear a neck gater, but otherwise, my old "graying" beard keeps me warm!
 :beer:


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 4, 2006)

Terry said:
			
		

> I have a giro 9 also, and have never had to wear anything under it. Always plenty warm. On really cold days, I will wear a neck gater, but otherwise, my old "graying" beard keeps me warm!
> :beer:


Same here (other than the graying old beard). I have never gotten cold with my Giro 9 and wear a neck gaitor on cold days.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 4, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> skijay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would staying out of the woods keep you any warmer. If anything I would tend to go into the woods because you avoid the wind and work alot harder, which keeps me warmer.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 4, 2006)

*.......*

Yes, my Marker M3 helmet by itself feels great, really don't notice it at all.  Agreed skibum1321, the woods are the place to be on super cold/raw days. 8)


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means that he takes the helmet off and just wears a hat and neck warmer on really cold days.  So he stays out of the woods since he doesn't have his brain bucket on to protect the trees from his head...


----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2006)

I also have a Giro 9.

My problem is usually that my head gets too warm (I forget to take out the vent plugs)...I usually see steam rising out of the helmet if I take it off outside...

For the neck, I have a few "turtle furs" that I wear...not sure how they compare to the "neck gators", though.


----------



## JBHeadParrot (Jan 4, 2006)

*Helmut*

I also have a Giro, and have skied when it was -20 and it was warm enough as is. The neck warmer is a must though.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 4, 2006)

bvibert said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it


----------



## marcski (Jan 4, 2006)

I also have the Giro 9. Love it.  I never get cold with it and I never use the plugs unless it gets to be in the low teens or below.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 5, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> I also have the Giro 9. Love it.  I never get cold with it and I never use the plugs unless it gets to be in the low teens or below.


I'm kind of the opposite. I don't take my plugs out unless it's spring skiing.


----------



## skijay (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I did buy a Turtle Fur balaclava made to wear under the helmet. It was $20 at Mount Snow.


----------



## RIDEr (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow.  Giro is a favorite, but I have a Burton helmet and use a under armor skull cap for wind protection under it.


----------



## Marc (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a three year old Acerbis helmet, unsure of the model.

It was a Christmas present and miraculously, fits me perfect.  I've never worn anything underneat for warmth, the helmet is always just fine.


It's just plain shiny ABS plastic black shell.  I suspect it's a race helmet since it has the threaded holes around the jaw for a slalom face guard, and my mother probably bought it from the Reliable Racing catalog.


----------

